
Scientists develop train that can go faster than airplane - ph0rque
http://china.globaltimes.cn/society/2011-01/618776.html
======
jws
Just a model train in a tube. Don't hold your breath yet.

From the article:

 _It's just an experimental success. Its actual value is slim as there is a
great gulf in adopting it for practical use,…_

 _The technology only has an experimental significance and is not currently
feasible due to its astronomical costs…_

 _Developing a vacuum Maglev train is a complete scientific fantasy._

